# Unexpected suprise....



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hubby came home with this and gave me it.... I was thrilled!!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Told him Earlier that I was in the mood for a good horror novel..  Wasn't expecting him to GET me one! lol


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Great! I love unexpected gifts like that - don't cost much but they show your partner really paid attention to something you said. That says more than a bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I love getting gifts esp if husband actually listened to me. That's so sweet. 

So we won't see you for a week?? Enjoy you book. Remember to sleep.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Very thoughtful of your husband.Are you a big fan of King? 'Salems Lot when it first came out scared the sh*t out of me.To tell you the truth all these years later I still catch myself looking out the bedroom window at night and thinking about some creepy child vampire scratching at the glass and asking to be let inside.lol Anyway,enjoy the book and don't forget to check under the bed before you turn off the lights!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

oo that was sweet. Let me know if Homer Simpson rides across the top of the dome at any time. :rofl: 


I'm kidding. 


I love a good book. Happy reading!!


----------



## Coaster (May 24, 2012)

Love Song said:


> oo that was sweet. Let me know if Homer Simpson rides across the top of the dome at any time. :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm kidding.
> ...


I wish this person wouldnt be so smart and up set everyone as if her opinion is the bees knees!!!!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Told him Earlier that I was in the mood for a good horror novel..  Wasn't expecting him to GET me one! lol


Let me know how it is Gaia. If you really want some gory and evil books, let me know and I will give you some recommendations. Or if you have any great scary books you loved, let me know. Always looking for good horror novels.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Coool!

I've read pretty much every Stephen King (and his other penned stories) book.

Have a good scare!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I also enjoy surprises like this, because it shows that my wife is thinking about me. It was a good book, in my opinion. I read it about the same time that I read "Cell", also by him.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

just talking to a new lady friend of mine about king.
i need to get back reading and get more of his books.

tiny little gifts like that are what mean more i think than bigger gifts on a scheduled date.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> So we won't see you for a week??


lol normally it takes me about three days max for a book that size.. buuut since we can't afford to get me a book every time i finish one.. I may as well stretch it out as long as possible! But.... you will still see me on here from time to time unfortunately... sorry to disappoint ya!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

TBT said:


> Very thoughtful of your husband.Are you a big fan of King? 'Salems Lot when it first came out scared the sh*t out of me.To tell you the truth all these years later I still catch myself looking out the bedroom window at night and thinking about some creepy child vampire scratching at the glass and asking to be let inside.lol Anyway,enjoy the book and don't forget to check under the bed before you turn off the lights!


Yes... I LOVE Kings books!! Been addicted to them ever since I was 11!!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Love Song said:


> Let me know if Homer Simpson rides across the top of the dome at any time. :rofl:


Will do!!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Let me know how it is Gaia. If you really want some gory and evil books, let me know and I will give you some recommendations. Or if you have any great scary books you loved, let me know. Always looking for good horror novels.


Decided to just multi the rest lol.. got a bit lazyish... Anyways... I've found Stephens books to be excellent reads and some of Dean Koontz ... Think thats how you spell his name? I'd be more then happy to see your suggestions endless!!  You probably know some really good ones I've never read! 




waiwera said:


> Coool!
> 
> I've read pretty much every Stephen King (and his other penned stories) book.
> 
> Have a good scare!


Thanks... Will do tonight hopefully! lol. Either today or tomorrow I'm getting a tv for the kids so they will stop comming in our room to watch tv on the comp!! lol. 



Halien said:


> I also enjoy surprises like this, because it shows that my wife is thinking about me. It was a good book, in my opinion. I read it about the same time that I read "Cell", also by him.


Never read Cell but now that you mention it.. I plan to take a look later on when I can! 



2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> just talking to a new lady friend of mine about king.
> i need to get back reading and get more of his books.
> 
> tiny little gifts like that are what mean more i think than bigger gifts on a scheduled date.


And I agree with everyone here.. a gift like this has much more meaning then a box of candies, card, or say... a dozen roses lol. Of course... the desert rose he gave me was quite impressive as well... lasted two years before it died... We accidently left it outside one night when the temp went below 50... we realized it the next day but it was already to late to save it. The poor thing wilted overnight and looked terrible the next morning...


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Gaia said:


> lol normally it takes me about three days max for a book that size.. buuut since we can't afford to get me a book every time i finish one.. I may as well stretch it out as long as possible! But.... you will still see me on here from time to time unfortunately... sorry to disappoint ya!



yea, i know what you mean. i try and stretch out my books too. i recently had 2 books, and the first one i managed to have for 2 weeks....

the second one, 2 days...oh well. do you live by a barnes and noble?? check out their clearance racks...i find "just arrived" hard cover books, for 4/5/6 bucks..

now get the hell outta here and go read a few chapters.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> yea, i know what you mean. i try and stretch out my books too. i recently had 2 books, and the first one i managed to have for 2 weeks....
> 
> the second one, 2 days...oh well. do you live by a barnes and noble?? check out their clearance racks...i find "just arrived" hard cover books, for 4/5/6 bucks..
> 
> now get the hell outta here and go read a few chapters.


nope.. B&N is an hour away in another town.. and .... can't go read till hubby gets home.. lol. Kids won't leave my NEW book alone so had to put it up out of their reach.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

thats so funny...when my girls were babies and almost toddlers, they used to eat my books, and then rip out the pages....


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaia said:


> lol normally it takes me about three days max for a book that size.. buuut since we can't afford to get me a book every time i finish one.. I may as well stretch it out as long as possible! But.... you will still see me on here from time to time unfortunately... sorry to disappoint ya!


I've been reading quite a few self-published novels recently from the kindle selection. Some are only $2 or $3, and pretty good. Don't know if it is an option.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

If I had a kindle.. it probably would be Halien.. lol. 

Panda... that is exactly why I put my book out of their reach.. they rip em up!! lol I've already lost 13 books that way.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> Let me know how it is Gaia. If you really want some gory and evil books, let me know and I will give you some recommendations. Or if you have any great scary books you loved, let me know. Always looking for good horror novels.


If you haven't already read them,you both might enjoy the Necroscope series of books by Brian Lumley.Definitely gory and evil!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I never read em TBT .. thanks for the suggestion!! Definitely going to look into it now!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Coaster said:


> I wish this person wouldnt be so smart and up set everyone as if her opinion is the bees knees!!!!



:rofl::rofl: 

If you don't want smart opinions than why are you here?

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaia said:


> lol normally it takes me about three days max for a book that size.. buuut since we can't afford to get me a book every time i finish one.. I may as well stretch it out as long as possible! But.... you will still see me on here from time to time unfortunately... sorry to disappoint ya!


 

This is why I am a B&N member. I mostly buy books from them online which is usually a good deal cheaper depending on what you want. 20-40% off retail price usually and they don't charge me for shipping since I am a member. They send me coupons of 15-40% off regularly so I always use those.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Love Song said:


> This is why I am a B&N member. I mostly buy books from them online which is usually a good deal cheaper depending on what you want. 20-40% off retail price usually and they don't charge me for shipping since I am a member. They send me coupons of 15-40% off regularly so I always use those.


Gonna look into getting a membership now.. thanks!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Gonna look into getting a membership now.. thanks!


Your welcome but don't take that as an invitation to not be on TAM. I like having you here.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Gaia said:


> If I had a kindle.. it probably would be Halien.. lol.
> 
> Panda... that is exactly why I put my book out of their reach.. they rip em up!! lol I've already lost 13 books that way.



I'm barking up the tree for a kindle fire...lots of luck..

13 dam...I think they destroyed a library book I didn't pay for it...and my oldest had a huge book collection. She got about two books a month for nine years...it took the girls a few months to not only rip out pages but split the binders and layer by layer talk apart the front and back covers.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaia said:


> If I had a kindle.. it probably would be Halien.. lol.
> 
> Panda... that is exactly why I put my book out of their reach.. they rip em up!! lol I've already lost 13 books that way.


I have a kindle, but I probably read more books using the apps on my Ipad and laptop. Also, I'm not sure if you have to have Amazon Prime or not, but my daughter uses the new kindle sharing feature, where she doesn't buy the books, but only borrows from other users. It may be worth checking, is all I'm saying.


----------

